# The Batwing Cache



## Nicodemus

I had the chance to see this incredible find of Hillsborough points last Saturday. I`ve never seen anything like this in my life. My picture definatley does not do it justice.


----------



## dawg2

Wow.  I probably would have had a heart attack if I found that cache!


----------



## Lukikus2

dawg2 said:


> Wow.  I probably would have had a heart attack if I found that cache!



No kidding. You know that person was stoked. Beautiful heads.


----------



## Nicodemus

Lukikus2 said:


> No kidding. You know that person was stoked. Beautiful heads.





It was found not far from where you are.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, that is some amazing workmanship and material. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Son

Hillsborough type points, Alachua Co. Fl. Awesome, but beware if you're a buying collector.
There's some aged reproductions of the type floating around.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Hillsborough type points, Alachua Co. Fl. Awesome, but beware if you're a buying collector.
> There's some aged reproductions of the type floating around.





Yea, I agree. Here`s one I made, but it has my initials, symble, date of manufacture cut into it. The smut and pine pitch are where I hafted it.


----------



## Son

There's several forms of the Hillsborough type. Those in the Tampa Bay area are different than those found farther up the state, for example, Alachua co region. Then there's the round stem variety that old timers called the Hart Hillsborough. When I moved to Ga,  I immediately missed finding several types we don't find up here. The Hillsborough is one of em.


----------



## Lukikus2

Nicodemus said:


> It was found not far from where you are.



I need to do some research and find where down here to hunt them. Get caught in the wrong area and it's hefty fines and jail time. 



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I agree. Here`s one I made, but it has my initials, symble, date of manufacture cut into it. The smut and pine pitch are where I hafted it.



Nice work


----------



## Al33

That IS awesome!


----------



## GLS

Florida yields the most beautiful points, especially the petrified coral, IMO.  That is a fantastic display.


----------



## trad bow

Those are awesome. If I could just find one or two of them I'd be happy.


----------



## Nicodemus

trad bow said:


> Those are awesome. If I could just find one or two of them I'd be happy.





I`ve only found one Hillsborough. It was in the Oklawaha River in either Putnam or Marion County Florida. I was fishin` and saw it on the bottom. I slid outa that boat like a terrapin off a log to get it.


----------



## miller

I too have had the pleasure of seeing that frame in person. Unreal what they dug out of the ground, and yes Nic your pics do it no justice! It's amazing in person.


----------



## fish hawk

The Batwing Cache takes it to a whole nother level!!!


----------



## Bone pile

I have seen this collection ,it's something you can spend some time soaking in the craftsmanship of stoneage man.Thanks for posting allways like seeing them.
Bone pile


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bone pile said:


> I have seen this collection ,it's something you can spend some time soaking in the craftsmanship of stoneage man.Thanks for posting allways like seeing them.
> Bone pile



And this here is the man who can make 'em just like that. I have proof.  

I got an up-close look at some of Rick's Florida artifact collection at the North Georgia Knap-in a few weeks ago, I could sit and look at that stuff for hours. He has some mighty fine Hillies, Newnans, Marions, and paleo stuff. Florida had some of the better-made points, most colorful materials, and that river patina on a lot of them puts them on over the top, too.


----------



## mudfoot

Those are some amazing points I had seen them at a show two years ago in st. Leo in central Fl.


----------



## NG ALUM

The batwing "cache" does this word simply mean they were all found together in one spot? Like somebody dropped thier bag of arrowheads and you found it? I have never heard the word before...


----------



## Nicodemus

NG ALUM said:


> The batwing "cache" does this word simply mean they were all found together in one spot? Like somebody dropped thier bag of arrowheads and you found it? I have never heard the word before...





A cache means they were all found together or in close proximity. A few notable caches are the the one pictured above, the Fenn Cache, and The Wennatchee Cache.


----------



## lcopeland22

Is that the cache that was found in a spot no bigger than a card table?


----------



## Son

Speaking with the finders, there were three. The cache was sort of spread out a bit.


----------

